# what's in season I can use sabot rounds on?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So I have a box of 55 grain sabot rounds and was hoping there is something in season I can go try them on, it would be fun to see what 4000 fps looks like. So post up your ideas, thanks!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Remington 30-06 Accelerator? I'd say use them on coyotes.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

ground squirrels:mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

royta said:


> Remington 30-06 Accelerator? I'd say use them on coyotes.


Yes, they came with some other ammo I picked up. Any suggestions on where I can effectively shoot a few?


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Yes, they came with some other ammo I picked up. Any suggestions on where I can effectively shoot a few?


The chest has always been my first choice.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

royta said:


> The chest has always been my first choice.


You got me! I was referring to a good geographic place/location/spot/point of reference/etc.... By the way, we are moving to Morgan within 2 years, great area out there.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

You think it's a great place? Well, whatever floats your boat. As long as you don't tell anybody else.  I keed, I keed.

I'm not very good at calling in dogs. It's probably because I'm getting busted because of my fidgety kids that I'm bringing with me. The only ones I've killed were on my parents' ranch in Siskiyou County, California or when I've seen one when out in the middle of nowhere. I've called one in, but my friend misjudged the distance and shot over it.

Anyway, we're surrounded by coyotes. The challenge is outsmarting them and getting them to come in to your call.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey 30-06 hunter. How was your elk hunt? I remember you were looking for company.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 2 boxes of 30-06 accelerators that I have never shot. 1 is factory remington, the other is "home rolled".

How well did you get them to shoot?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

jpolson said:


> I have 2 boxes of 30-06 accelerators that I have never shot. 1 is factory remington, the other is "home rolled".
> 
> How well did you get them to shoot?


I haven't shot any of them yet.


----------

